# Cummins 5.9 Tension Pulley replacement



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 2005 Dodge 5.9L that I need to replace the tension pulley and arm. How hard is it, and any secrets would help.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

there are about 4 different routes cummins used for the 5.9. you'll just have to go thru em' to find the one you have. i had to run the belt and tie it up out of the way then install the new pully, pull it out of the way and slip belt over it. may not be the best or correct way to do it but it worked for me after trying everything else i could think of. good luck


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

The best way to go, is the the air shard or how ever u spell it off first. I cut a slit in the bottom of mine to pull it all the way off. Then remove your pulley and belt. Then run your new belt ( can look up how it runs online ) and once the belt is run correctly install your new pulley . I had to replace mine at the deer lease on a 2004 dodge 5.9


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*You can go to "You Tube"... Type in what you want to do, and there wil be some step by step videos, that will show & tell you what to do.*


----------

